# ACS status at stage 4



## Haripasad (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello every one,

I am new user for this forum.

I have a query related to ACS skill assessment, i hope any one of you would answer and resolve my worry.

One week back, my application status was "with assessor" at stage 4 and yesterday only status has got changed to "In progress". When today morning i checked my status, a shock was waiting for me, status has got changed back to "With assessor. I am very much worried about this.

In many forums, people says that when status changed to "In progress " at stage 4, next step is should get the response through mail.

But in my case, it has got changed back to "With assessor" state. Can some body let me know what is happening in my case .

Thanks,


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

This means that an assessor made a decision however the manager rejected it and returned it back. You shouldn't worry, usually this happens when manager wants additional information or assessor forgot to check/process something.


----------



## Haripasad (Oct 11, 2012)

Boboa said:


> This means that an assessor made a decision however the manager rejected it and returned it back. You shouldn't worry, usually this happens when manager wants additional information or assessor forgot to check/process something.


Thanks boboa,

You mean manager wants addition information from assessor which he might have forgot to check in my application ?

I hope there is no any problem. i am very much waiting for the +ve response.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, that is correct. I wouldn't be worried, if there was something wrong with the application it wouldn't have been returned back to the assessor.


----------



## Haripasad (Oct 11, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Yes, that is correct. I wouldn't be worried, if there was something wrong with the application it wouldn't have been returned back to the assessor.


Thanks Boboa, I am bit convinced now .


----------



## Haripasad (Oct 11, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Yes, that is correct. I wouldn't be worried, if there was something wrong with the application it wouldn't have been returned back to the assessor.


Hello Boboa,

I need one more info,

i have BE degree in civil engineering and 6 + experience in automation testing. I have applied for software tester code. The experience certificates which i have provided are reflecting testing roles and responsibilities.

Is there any concern that, BE degree subject and skill code should match ?

This is one and only big worry in my mind.


----------



## ykps (Nov 1, 2013)

Haripasad said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am new user for this forum.
> 
> ...


Dear hariprasad, I too have the same situation. This morning the status was in progress and after few hours to my dismay, it went back to with assessor. I would like to how what happened to your application after this?


----------



## verma4luv (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone...I am new to all this...can someone pls help me know how many years ACS will count regarding my work experience...I have submitted the skill assessment in april ..its on stage 4 at the moment..I have completed my Masters in computer science in Dec 2004... started working as a system administrator from september 2005...me still working...just wondering how many years will ACS count as my experience ...will appreciate ur help...


----------

